# ZenOn?



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der HMI Software   “ ZenOn “   von CopaData gesammelt?
Bin zurzeit bei der Auswahl einer passenden Visualisierung- Software für eine Industrie-Automatisierungs Anwendung.

...schon mal Danke ! ...

.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich selbst habe mit dem Thema zwar nichts zu tun,
aber wenn Sie die zu lösende Aufgabe beschreiben,
bekommen Sie vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge.

Visualisierungen gibt es ja 100erte, und viele davon
haben ein Spezialgebiet.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Porsche-Makus (11 Dezember 2006)

hallo,

arbeite momentan auch mit zenon und hätte fragen bzgl. VBA-anbindung, konkret:

wie ändere ich von VBA aus objekt-properties, z.B. einfach einen text über VBA ändern.


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe sie selber nicht eingesetzt, habe aber von ein paar anderen Stellen nicht so gutes darüber gehört. Sie soll sehr umständlich zu projektieren sein.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Porsche-Makus (11 Dezember 2006)

da magst du recht haben, aber leider beantwortet das meine frage nicht. trotzdem schön zu wissen, daß hier auch jemand liest!


----------



## plc_tippser (11 Dezember 2006)

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> da magst du recht haben, aber leider beantwortet das meine frage nicht. trotzdem schön zu wissen, daß hier auch jemand liest!


 
Sch....

sorry, hatte nicht gesehen, das du einen alten Thread genutzt hast. 

pt


----------



## mr.binford (11 Dezember 2006)

Porsche-Makus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> arbeite momentan auch mit zenon und hätte fragen bzgl. VBA-anbindung, konkret:
> 
> wie ändere ich von VBA aus objekt-properties, z.B. einfach einen text über VBA ändern.


 

Hi,

ich wurde mal eine zeit lang dazu genoetiget, unsere Wonderware Visu auf Zenon umzustricken. Fakt ist, Zenon hat ein paar nette funktionen die die sehr einfach funktionieren (z.B supstitute und integrierte Dreiber), aber als SCADA viel zu umstaendlich. 
Zu deiner Frage : Test in variable , Funktion aufrufen, die ein Script aufruft welches dein VB Function aufruft und dann die in VB uebergebene Var. aendern. Am besten ist es wenn du dir die Scripte der Mutterproj. anschaust, da wird das so gemacht. Habe leider  kein Zenon hier, sonst wuerde ich dir ein Beispiel beihaengen.

FF


----------



## Porsche-Makus (11 Dezember 2006)

so weit war ich schon und so weit verstehe ich es auch, aber immer ich bin mir nicht im klaren darüber, wo bzw. wie ich die makros anlegen soll. im VBA-editor gibts nirgends einen punkt wie "makro neu" oder so ähnlich.

konkret möchte ich folgendes machen:
ich habe diverse bilder, die jeweils eine bildüberschrift haben, z.B. "Bild 1". die bilder heißen genau so, wie es in der bildüberschrift stehen soll. damit man nicht jedesmal die bildbezeichnung doppel eingeben muß, möchte ich ein VBA-script erstellen, welches den bildnamen ausliest und in den überschrifttext schreibt.


----------



## mr.binford (11 Dezember 2006)

ich habe leider kein zenon zur hand, und ist auch schon ein jahr her, aber
ich glaube du must uber zenon ein macroscript anlegen und kannst dieses dann in vba bearbeiten, dann eine funktion die das macro aufruft und bei bildaufbau funkion aufrufen, kaum umstaendlich.

FF


----------



## Porsche-Makus (12 Dezember 2006)

soweit so gut,
nur wie spreche ich von VBA aus ein bestimmtes objekt (hier: "text") in zenon an?


----------



## Christian73 (12 Dezember 2006)

*VBA Zugriff*

@Porsche-makus

hier mal ein Beispiel was ich bekommen habe, wie man einen Button aus VBA anspricht 

Dim MyPicture As DynPicture
Dim MyElement As Element
Public Sub LineUp()
'check if picture is open
Set MyPicture = thisProject.DynPictures.Item("AKTUELLE ALARME")
If MyPicture Is Nothing Then Exit Sub
If MyPicture.Online = True Then
'execute MDI Button for LineUp
Set MyElement = MyPicture.Elements.Item("LineUp")
If MyElement Is Nothing Then Exit Sub

MyElement.LeftClickDown
MyElement.LeftClickUp

'Reset Variable for next event...
thisProject.RtFunctions.Item("Reset").Start
End If
End Sub

Gruß
Christian


----------

